# TV-Moderatorin Ilona Christen gestorben



## Tokko (2 Aug. 2009)

*BLUTVERGIFTUNG*

*TV-Moderatorin Ilona Christen gestorben*

*Sie galt als Talkshow-Pionierin und Brillen-Liebhaberin: Die ehemalige TV-Moderatorin Ilona Christen ist tot. Ihrem Mann zufolge fehlte der 58-Jährigen nach ihrer Karriere die nötige Kraft, um sich von einer Blutvergiftung vollends zu erholen.*




​
Ennetbürgen - Ilona Christen starb vergangene Woche in der Schweiz, wie nun der Gemeindeschreiber ihres Wohnorts Ennetbürgen, Othmar Egli, am Sonntag entsprechende Zeitungsberichte bestätigte. Nähere Einzelheiten nannte er nicht. Laut Schweizer "SonntagsBlick" erlag Christen einer Blutvergiftung.



Die gebürtige Saarländerin begann 1969 beim Saarländischen Rundfunk als Filmcutterin. Danach arbeitete sie drei Jahre als Bildmischerin. 1973 begann sie als Fernsehansagerin - die erste beim SR mit Brille. 1976 begann sie als Moderatorin beim SR-Hörfunk und bei der Europawelle Saar.
Von 1986 bis 1992 moderierte sie mehrere Jahre den ZDF-Fernsehgarten, 1993 wechselte sie zum Privatsender RTL, wo sie bis 1999 ihre eigene Talkshow "Ilona Christen" moderierte. Bei dem Kölner Sender erreichte sie mit ihrer werktäglichen Sendung durchschnittlich 2,5 Millionen Zuschauer pro Tag.
1999 kritisierte sie die rapide sinkende Qualität von Talkshows. Alles sei "noch etwas kontroverser, noch etwas gemeiner und fieser" geworden. Bei ihrem endgültigen Abschied vom Fernsehen ein Jahr später ging sie noch einen Schritt weiter und erklärte: "Ohne Fernsehen bin ich glücklich und frei." Damals betonte sie, keine Interviews mehr geben zu wollen: "Die öffentliche Ilona Christen gibt es ab jetzt nicht mehr."
Anschließend zog sie mit ihrem Schweizer Ehemann Ambros Christen nach Ennetbürgen am Vierwaldstättersee im Kanton Nidwalden. Sie wolle künftig fotografieren, schreiben und habe "unendlich Lust, auf Reisen zu gehen", erklärte sie damals.


Ihr Ehemann sagte dem "SonntagsBlick" zufolge, seine Frau sei gestürzt und habe sich dabei ein Hämatom und schließlich eine böse Blutvergiftung zugezogen. "Ein Sturz, ein Hämatom und eine böse Blutvergiftung gingen dem Abschied voraus". Und weiter: "Für meine Frau war es zuletzt nicht immer einfach. Sie hatte ein strenges Leben, hat viel gearbeitet. Jetzt ist Ilona an einem besseren Ort." Und er ergänzte: "Als sie ging, schien es, als ob sie schon abgeschlossen hatte." Christen lebte mit ihrem Mann zuletzt in dem kleinen Ort am Vierwaldstättersee. Der "Zentralschweiz am Sonntag" sagte der Witwer: "Meine Frau hat ihr Leben lang sehr intensiv und hart gearbeitet. Das ging nicht spurlos an ihrem Körper vorbei. Die nötige Kraft und Robustheit haben ihr nun gefehlt, um den tödlichen Verlauf der Krankheit abzuwehren."


Quelle: DPA


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2009)

Ich habe Sie eher selten gesehen, mehr den Hans Meiser, der im Anschluss lief.

Dennoch hat sie die damalige Fernsehlandschaft mit Ihren extravagenten Brillenmodellen und Ihrer Art die Moderationen zu führen durchaus bereichert.

Möge Sie in Frieden ruhen!


----------



## JayP (5 Aug. 2009)

Auch von meiner Stelle Herzliches Beileid an Familie und Angehörige!

Frau Christen war ja schon länger aus der Öffentlichleit verschwunden, hab früher gerne 

bei Ihrer Sendung reingeschaltet.

Angeblich soll sie ja seit längerer Zeit gelitten haben an u.a. Schilddrüsenkrebs.

Wirklich traurig 58 Jahre ist nun wirklich kein Alter.

Hoffe dass es ihr jetzt besser geht und sie von ihren Leiden erlöst ist.


----------

